# Sold Out: Brand New Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L II in Stock at B&H Photo



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 22, 2015)

```
B&H Photo has stock of the brand new Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L II. Stock is limited, so act fast. Please note, due to Yom Kippur, B&H Photo is closed until Thursday, September 24, 2015 and they will ship your items then.</p>
<p class="fs16 OpenSans-600-normal upper product-highlights-header">PRODUCT HIGHLIGHTS</p>
<ul class="top-section-list" data-selenium="highlightList">
<li class="top-section-list-item">EF Mount L-Series Lens/Full-Frame Format</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Aperture Range: f/1.4-22</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Blue Spectrum Refractive Optics</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Two Aspherical Elements, One UD Element</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Subwavelength and Fluorine Coatings</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Ultrasonic Autofocus Motor</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Full-Time Manual Focus Override</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Weather-Sealed Design</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Rounded 9-Blade Diaphragm</li>
</ul>
<p><del><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1180801-REG/canon_9523b002_35mm_f_1_4l_ii_usm.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x668369" target="_blank">Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L II $1799 at B&H Photo</a></strong></del> (Sold Out)</p>
```


----------



## LukasS (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Brand New Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L II in Stock at B&H Photo*

It showed up in Poland, price in popular online store: ~2319 USD. Will have to think hard about buying it at this price.


----------



## TeT (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Brand New Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L II in Stock at B&H Photo*



LukasS said:


> It showed up in Poland, price in popular online store: ~2319 USD. Will have to think hard about buying it at this price.



Am Curious:

What kind of import duties would you pay for buying online from the US. On eBay new 1799.00 USD (EUR 1620.00 (?)) with a proven seller who ships worldwide...


----------



## caMARYnon (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Brand New Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L II in Stock at B&H Photo*



TeT said:


> LukasS said:
> 
> 
> > It showed up in Poland, price in popular online store: ~2319 USD. Will have to think hard about buying it at this price.
> ...


for sure VAT 23% (in Poland), maybe another custom duties....


----------



## TeT (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Brand New Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L II in Stock at B&H Photo*

ouch, thanks...


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Brand New Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L II in Stock at B&H Photo*



LukasS said:


> It showed up in Poland, price in popular online store: ~2319 USD. Will have to think hard about buying it at this price.



which is about the same as everywhere else for that matter considering that includes VAT, whereas the NA prices doesn't include local sales tax.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Brand New Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L II in Stock at B&H Photo*

Still 2800 USD here in Norway, and it's in stock everywhere, no wonder... I was SO ready to buy this lens at release.


----------



## caMARYnon (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Brand New Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L II in Stock at B&H Photo*

Roger Cicala: "_I've started running MTFs on the 35mm f/1.4 II and the first few are really, really good. Clearly better than the Mk I, especially off axis. Too soon to tell if it's a bit better, the same, or not quite as good as the Sigma from an MTF standpoint, but the Canon II seems to have less astigmatism._"


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Brand New Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L II in Stock at B&H Photo*

Canadian price $2200 = $1672 USD in case anyone is interested.

Jack


----------



## hogmark (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Brand New Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L II in Stock at B&H Photo*



Jack Douglas said:


> Canadian price $2200 = $1672 USD in case anyone is interested.
> 
> Jack



I don't get it. It costs 2740 USD here in Sweden. Importing it from Canada would cost 1672 + 582 (Customs, VAT, admin fee) + shipping (let's assume 0) = 2254 USD. That's almost 500 bucks right there. Is there a global market or not? I'd accept a difference of perhaps 100-200 USD supporting my local dealer as well as getting the regional warranty. This, is insane. Next thing I might be looking at airplane tickets...


----------



## LukasS (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Brand New Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L II in Stock at B&H Photo*



rrcphoto said:


> LukasS said:
> 
> 
> > It showed up in Poland, price in popular online store: ~2319 USD. Will have to think hard about buying it at this price.
> ...



I actually thought it would cost less considering that I've bought 7DII in Dec'14 in Poland for around 100USD more than B&H and in Feb'15 paid for 100-400/II around 150USD more than B&H. But USD to PLN is higher than then so that may be the cause for wider spread in prices.

Most of my old Canon lenses have been bought in US and brought by individuals that sold them on polish online auctions - so I had no warranty on then since day one. Importing from US would add VAT only (23%) no import tax on electronic goods.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Brand New Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L II in Stock at B&H Photo*

Two more in stock here now lol, maybe two regretted and handed it back in :


----------



## Benhider (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Brand New Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L II in Stock at B&H Photo*

Did B&H close their doors for the holidays then mark it in stock?

I had mine on order and it's not shipped yet


----------



## sanj (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: Brand New Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L II in Stock at B&H Photo*



Benhider said:


> Did B&H close their doors for the holidays then mark it in stock?
> 
> I had mine on order and it's not shipped yet



Possible.


----------



## Benhider (Sep 23, 2015)

Seriously hoping they mark it shipped tomorrow.


----------



## Random Orbits (Sep 23, 2015)

Benhider said:


> Seriously hoping they mark it shipped tomorrow.



When did you order it? If was Tuesday or after, then it might not have shipped because they closed for a holiday. Their computer systems are pretty good at showing stock status.


----------

